# Winning team



## EntreNousFilsDePasteur

Bonjour. 
I would to know how do you say "Winning team" in Japanese ? 

Maybe : Kaobure Shousha ?

Could you write me it in Japanese and romaji if you can ?

Merci.
おやすみなさい


----------



## kenken.mr

Hello.
You want to mean "勝者,しょうしゃ,shousha"?
It means a winner, a victor.


----------



## frequency

Well, do you mean there are a group of people who are about to win? Or a single person? According to it, the results would be different.


----------



## EntreNousFilsDePasteur

I found a context : 


> If you are a dynamic person who cares about customers and wants to be part of a* winning team*, if professionalism and dedication drive your quest for excellence, then Brault & Martineau is looking for you.



How do you translate this "winning team" in japanese and in the latin alphabet ?


----------



## frequency

Not easy. It sounds like that the winning team that, in your post, can win/succeed in their businesses, and the speaker suggests if you want to be part of the team.

We usually say team 'chi-i-mu', borrowed from English. And,
勝てるチームのひとり　　Kateru chi-i-mu no hitori,  (*one of persons* who's joining a winning team)
勝てるチームの一部　　　Kateru chi-i-mu no ichibu  (a part of a winning team)

I would choice 'person' if it goes in Japanese..Up to you.


----------



## EntreNousFilsDePasteur

日本語は難しいです 
In French, it is a common expression that requires no context. It is used for work, for sport, for friends, for everything. 
I asked three Japanese who gave me very different answers.

Thank you very much Frequency for your explanations.


----------



## matsuyama

How do you say it in french? 

I thought more simply about '成功者, seikousha’ with the meaning of 'successfull person'.


----------



## EntreNousFilsDePasteur

Salut Matsuyama
Vous êtes un expatrié ? 
On dit tout simplement_ une équipe gagnante_ en français. 
Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi des japonais à qui j'ai posé la question m'ont demandé si une équipe se composait de plusieurs personnes 
Vous pensez que Kateru Chi-i-mu c'est bien ? Je pense que c'est correct.

Merci.


----------



## matsuyama

Bonjour EntreNousFilsDePasteur,

J'habite au Japon en effet, mais je ne suis pas un expatrié au sens courant du terme. Je suis employé dans une entreprise japonaise en passant par les mêmes voies que les japonais. Bref, c'est vrai que l'on peut dire une équipe gagnante. Je comprends mieux. 

Pour ce qui est de la question sur l'équipe. Je pense que c'est pour savoir s'il faut faire référence à l'entité "équipe" ou à son contenu "les personnes" suivant lequel on prend comme centre de référence, la traduction peut différer. Pour la traduction de frequency à savoir Kateru Chi-i-mu, je suis relativement d'accord avec cette façon de dire. Même si pour moi la traduction a la nuance de "l'équipe qui peut gagner". Lorsque j'ai proposé "seikou sha", j'avais l'image de personnes déjà engagées sur le chemin de la réussite. Après ce ne sont que des nuances qui se ressentent peu sauf si l'on est pointilleux, et bien que je parle couramment japonais, je ne suis pas un natif comme frequency. Donc si son ressenti va vers Kateru Chi-i-mu, je pense que c'est bien en effet.


----------



## frequency

You are saying 'team', so I supposed that the person who is involving is not alone, or something has been done by several people. About this point, I am not sure. If you have more questions about this, feel free to post.

_PS  I made an error on English: one of persons who are joining a winning team_


----------



## EntreNousFilsDePasteur

Frequency : 気にしないで。 感謝しています。 

Mastumaya : Merci d'avoir pris de votre temps pour m'expliquer, j'apprécie beaucoup, c'est rarement facile de trouver des français de l'étranger prêt à vous aider pour une traduction ou à répondre à vos curiosités 
Je comprends mieux la nuance grâce à votre explication maintenant, c'est très clair. Vos deux expressions sont très bonnes, j'ai de quoi faire  ! 

Passez une bonne journée.


----------

